

ZOTAC MAG: a small powerful computer - kreci
http://www.zotacmag.com/zotac-mag-a-small-powerful-computer/

======
kreci
I want one! :)

~~~
Alex63
I liked the "About" page...

 _This webpage collect all news about great and power efficient HTPC Media
Center Barebone computer called ZOTAC MAG HD. It is a must have for any HTPC
maniac_

Can they treat that?

